

Tackling memory leaks with machine learning - ivom2gi
http://plumbr.eu/blog/tackling-memory-leaks-with-machine-learning

======
shailesh
This is really cool.

At an abstract level, this reminds of how GCC uses a similar idea to build a
tuned compiler executable, when using profile feedback:

[http://gcc.gnu.org/install/build.html](http://gcc.gnu.org/install/build.html)

Section: Building with profile feedback.

